# Window Blinds and tenants' rights



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I approached my landlord today about replacing the venetian blinds in the house I rent with a safer option, such as curtains or a tapestry, and it was a no-go. He used thumbtacks to secure the cords to the wall and told me "that is perfectly safe now."

I know better.

Can anyone here give me a "cliffs notes" of my legal rights and the likelihood of my having them enforced?

I live in California, USA.

TYA


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I think you can take them down. But I don't think you can ask that he replace them (legally). You can get cord winders for them.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

You can ask to replace them at your own cost and effort and then re-hang the existing blinds when you leave. That assumes, of course, that you can do that without doing any damage to the area.

If you are mostly worried about the cords, there are safety options for those that you can put on yourself and shouldn't involve your landlord at all. I've tried a couple and some work better than others. We have these and have really liked them:

http://www.greatbabyproducts.com/Chi.../kidc-s302.htm


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what type of blinds you are talking about but the blinds in our rental were just horrid so we took them down. We put up curtains in thier place. Its going to be a pain to put them back up when we leave but it's worth it to have nicer looking curtains.


----------

